# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Facebook do shtojë butonin Se pëlqej ... po forumi ynë ?

## Wordless

Facebook është duke planifikuar që të shtojë edhe një buton tjetër atë të Dislike ose ndryshe Nuk e Pëlqej.



Deklarata është bërë nga vetë themeluesi i rrjetit të famshëm social, Mark Zuckerberg, gjatë një takimi në Kaliforni.

Sipas tij, butoni Pëlqej (Like) është një ndër veçoritë më të kërkuara të rrjetit.

Sipas shifrave të vetë Facebook në ditë bëhen më shumë se 4.5 miliardë pëlqime.

Një nga gjërat që ne kemi menduar gjithmonë është fakti që njerëzit të shprehin lirisht emocionet e tyre, tha Zuckerberg në një audiencë në selinë e Facëbook.

Shumë njerëz shpërndajnë nëpër rrjet gjëra të trishtueshme të jetës së tyre dhe shumë prej përdoruesve nuk ndihen mirë kur i japin pëlqej kësaj gjëje, thotë themeluesi i Facebook.

Disa njerëz kërkojnë butonin me anë të të cilit të thonë se, kjo nuk është gjë e mirë, kjo nuk më pëlqen, thotë Zuckerberg.

----------

